# kitchen notice board



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

I decorate the house for my halloween party but the kitchen tends to be a bit neglected. So I'm looking for any ideas for in there. I thought of clearing my notice board and putting up some other stuff, as though a witch really does live here. (some say she does!). Something like wand repair sevices, broomstick overhaul etc, has anyone got any more suggestions?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Receipes for different witch's brews
a to do list with things like finish candy house, buy new striped socks, catch frogs, restock bats, tune up broom stick.
I think that could be really fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Potion jars are a must for any well-stocked witch kitchen, as are sprigs of dried herbs/plants hanging from the ceiling or pot rack if you have one


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a plastic cauldron that I put orange lights in and put it on top of my panty along with poison jars, black artificial silk vines with purple lights and a weathered old book in a bookstand along with a candleabra. I have a shelf over the stove where my pots sit on and I put the plastic skulls, spiders and rats around. I used to hang black kitchen curtains but I bought some fabric that has witches' hats and black cats on it that I made into curtains as a change up.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Besides the old and odd jars with themed labels, maybe a small library of cook/recipe books, with one laid open with either renamed drink mixes being shown, or creepy recipes/formulas for a spell, a curse, summoning, etc.
Having the books look like something out of Hocus Pocus, Harry Potter, or Sleepy Hollow can help carry the theme. Hanging some bats as mobiles and such can help you too.



Da Weiner said:


> I have a plastic cauldron that I put orange lights in and put it on top of my *panty* along with poison jars, black artificial silk vines with purple lights and a weathered old book in a bookstand along with a candleabra. I have a shelf over the stove where my pots sit on and I put the plastic skulls, spiders and rats around. I used to hang black kitchen curtains but I bought some fabric that has witches' hats and black cats on it that I made into curtains as a change up.


I'm guessing you meant "pantry" rather than _panty_.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> Besides the old and odd jars with themed labels, maybe a small library of cook/recipe books, with one laid open with either renamed drink mixes being shown, or creepy recipes/formulas for a spell, a curse, summoning, etc.
> Having the books look like something out of Hocus Pocus, Harry Potter, or Sleepy Hollow can help carry the theme. Hanging some bats as mobiles and such can help you too.
> 
> I'm guessing you meant "pantry" rather than _panty_.


LOL!!!! Yes I did. Damn typos!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you put up a message board like many people have in their kitchen, you may find putting up a "shopping" list with the eccentric/wild items listed like you would with milk, eggs, cat food, etc. The more you make it look like it's your everyday life the easier it is or people to get into the scene/atmosphere.


----------

